# Pigeon Cam



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

just want to share:

http://borzeg.dyndns.org/Aview.htm


got this $50 wireless IP cam last thanksgiving at fry's electronics and got the chance to finally install it this morning.


enjoy,

kalapati
San Diego


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*Active X*



Lovebirds said:


> The link doesn't work for me.



maybe active x is not installed on your system.

right after you click on the link it may prompt you to install it. you'll notice right below your address bar something my pop-up and when you right click on it, it's asking your permission to install active x.


hope this helps,


kalapati


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Me either.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

No, I'm getting the white screen with "this page can not be displayed" 
No pop ups at all.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*Java mode*



Lovebirds said:


> No, I'm getting the white screen with "this page can not be displayed"
> No pop ups at all.



or try it in a Java Mode

http://borzeg.dyndns.org/Jview.htm


if java is not installed on you system you can get it from java.com and click on free java.


or maybe the port is getting to many request that it couldn't handle it at the time your were veiwing it for it's only a $50 cam server.


kalapati


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have Java and it still doesn't work for me.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I wanna see the pigeon cam!  All I get is a blank white page.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

yep doesn't work!


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

don verk fer me too eater


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*firewall*



maryjane said:


> I wanna see the pigeon cam!  All I get is a blank white page.



sorry to all!

just found out that the reason i'm able to access it is because i'm inside my firewall. i did a remote access to my PC at work and you guy's are right, i'm not able to access it either.

i'll try to straighten it up tonite when i get the chance but if not i'll be back on thursday to make it work for we are traveliing to Tucson, AZ early tomorrow morning.


sorry again,

kalapati


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

If it's a video recording , try downlaoding it to a host for us to view. Your computer won't allow us to access anything inside it unless you want someone to hack it.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*FTP site instead*



ezemaxima said:


> If it's a video recording , try downlaoding it to a host for us to view. Your computer won't allow us to access anything inside it unless you want someone to hack it.



hi again,

i think i've exhausted all my IT skills to make this cam's HTTP to work outside my firewall. i may have to call their CS tomorrow morning and see if they can give me some hint.

as for now it's just uploading the cam's motion detection recording file to my FTP site:

ftp://borzeg.dyndns.org/CAM1_PigeonCam/


kalapati


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

i read the manual on the cd that came with it and found out that i have to use port 81 for the external instead of port 80.

i think this should work now.

http://borzeg.dyndns.org:81


kalapati


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kalapati said:


> i read the manual on the cd that came with it and found out that i have to use port 81 for the external instead of port 80.
> 
> i think this should work now.
> 
> ...


HEY! You're making progress!! LOL
I can see a picture but nothing is moving. Is it supposed to be live or does it update every so often?


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*upload speed?*



Lovebirds said:


> HEY! You're making progress!! LOL
> I can see a picture but nothing is moving. Is it supposed to be live or does it update every so often?


another issue on the external is the upload speed. my ISP can only provide a slow 536 KBPS on the upload. that's why it may look like slow moving.



kalapati


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kalapati said:


> another issue on the external is the upload speed. my ISP can only provide a slow 536 KBPS on the upload. that's why it may look like slow moving.
> 
> 
> 
> kalapati


I just took another look and the birds are in different positions since the last look.  
Now we can keep an eye on you!! 
Do you know the front door hasp is unlocked???


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I just took another look and the birds are in different positions since the last look.
> Now we can keep an eye on you!!
> Do you know the front door hasp is unlocked???


hi renee,

it's a twist lock and it is locked

can you try clicking these links and see if it's moving better?


http://borzeg.dyndns.org:81/Aview.htm

http://borzeg.dyndns.org:81/Jview.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kalapati said:


> hi renee,
> 
> it's a twist lock and it is locked
> 
> ...


The first link doesn't show anything.
The second link.........I did see a pigeon move twice. I'll have to see how often it's updating............every few seconds I think........hold on a sec.....
Ok. Seems to be about every 10 or 11 seconds the picture moves. Pretty cool........
PS: The longer I watch it the quicker it updates. Now it's moving every 4 or 5 seconds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Either I just watched a "pigeon 3-way" going on, OR possibly Dad and Mom feeding a baby? It was 3 BB's........I know that and I couldn't tell if one was squeaker or not. 
PS: Better get your pigeons permission to film them......especially if they're going to be doing "it" for the whole world to see.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> The first link doesn't show anything.
> The second link.........I did see a pigeon move twice. I'll have to see how often it's updating............every few seconds I think........hold on a sec.....
> Ok. Seems to be about every 10 or 11 seconds the picture moves. Pretty cool........
> PS: The longer I watch it the quicker it updates. Now it's moving every 4 or 5 seconds.



the first link is an active x view and the second one is java. maybe on your system active x is not installed yet.

for a $50 cam it's real cool. you can actually set an area on the screen to be sensitive to motion, so let's say the aviary section where it can be opened on a training or a racing day. as soon as it detect the birds coming it will record it and have it e-mailed to you as an option.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WE'RE WATCHING YOU!!  
Just saw you go in, get two birds and throw them out. Then you scraped the aviary, then you took out the feeder, grit, water, etc......got the water hose and washed down the floor inside..............this is fun!!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> WE'RE WATCHING YOU!!
> Just saw you go in, get two birds and throw them out. Then you scraped the aviary, then you took out the feeder, grit, water, etc......got the water hose and washed down the floor inside..............this is fun!!


those are 2 of my YBs just starting to see the outside world. maybe i should join the club now here in san diego and start racing...lol


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

it's almost 8PM here and it's already dark so the picture may look blurry.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

What does it cost to have that running on the web? I would like to set something up like this. Maybe in the loft


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Grim said:


> What does it cost to have that running on the web? I would like to set something up like this. Maybe in the loft




i bought it for $50, thanksgiving sale.

here's a link:

http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4600218?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


kalapati


----------



## jhutto (Sep 17, 2007)

So, you not useing you computer at all? Am I reading this right?

The SkyIPCam 250W Connects directly to a wireless IEEE 802.11g network without the need for a PC. With it's user friendly GUI and setup, you will be able to have a piece of mind where ever you are. 

This would be great for while I'm at work.

Jim


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's so kewl! We have something similiar set up inside to watch our "kids" when we're away - but I want to have something like yours when we finish fencing in our deck for the birds. Was it difficult to set up? 

In the meantime - I'll be watching yours


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Dezirrae said:


> That's so kewl! We have something similiar set up inside to watch our "kids" when we're away - but I want to have something like yours when we finish fencing in our deck for the birds. Was it difficult to set up?
> 
> In the meantime - I'll be watching yours



to attach it to your LAN (home network) it should be easy plus it comes with a quick install manual if you run into a problem. but to configure it to the internet (WAN or HTTP)) i was expecting it to use the standard port 80 and needs to be addressed to your firewall router which i did but i was wrong. the program instead is using port 81 after reading the manual from the cd that comes with it. and if you have knowledge about IP addressing it's a plus. if still you may find it hard they have an 800 number which maybe able to walk you through i guess.





jhutto said:


> So, you not useing you computer at all? Am I reading this right?
> 
> The SkyIPCam 250W Connects directly to a wireless IEEE 802.11g network without the need for a PC. With it's user friendly GUI and setup, you will be able to have a piece of mind where ever you are.
> 
> ...




and yes you don't need your PC on to put this on line. 

this can have a lot of uses not only for our hobby but for the protection of our love ones and properties too.



kalapati


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

What I meant was do you have to pay for it to be hosted online so to speak?


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Grim said:


> What I meant was do you have to pay for it to be hosted online so to speak?



there are sites out there that can host your cam (or personal web)
for free. one of them is http://dyndns.org . you just have to create an account with them.

typically at home our ISP assigns a dynamic IP address for our PC or router (if we have more than one PC or devices) which changes every 3 days averagely.
this site(http://dyndns.org ) will maintain your changing IP. let's say right now i have an IP 72.207.98.130. people will click at my cam's site as :

http://72.207.98.130:81/Jview.htm

but if it changes within 3 days the browser will not be able to find it.

DYNDNS will maintain our changing IP address and will always point it to our host name like this one:

http://borzeg.dyndns.org:81/Jview.htm



kalapati


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

It is very cool thanks for the info. I have looked at some different ones and they are fairly expensive. I am looking into getting one.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Grim said:


> It is very cool thanks for the info. I have looked at some different ones and they are fairly expensive. I am looking into getting one.



here's another name i created for my link from DYNDNS:

http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/jview.htm


is it better?



kalapati
San Diego


----------

